# Woodworking For Dummies!



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Just couldn't deal with mess any longer and once one of the 50wides went over the other night and took out everything in the room,it was time for a change like our Gub-ment. This is what it looked like before.










So after copying an idea from a friend,the R&D department went to work. Now I know what some af yall are thinking,Bonita Dan just go to the store and buy one of those rod racks for a hundred bucks,I don't think so,Homey don't play that! The R&D guys worked tirelessly for days coming up with the design with the help of a long time friend "BEER". Somewhere in the neighborhood of of 6 or 7 cases of the stuff. So after a trip or 2 to one of the local large chain hardware stores for supplies,mostly sch.40-1 1/2" pvc pipe,some caps and a box or screws and then another trip to a friends scrap wood pile the build team went to work.Oh yea,cant forget the liquor store. Heres what they came up with.










Purdy aint she! Thats old world craftmanship from the guys at ******* Rodholder Inc. And heres the end result.










No more mess! Total cost for the build has not been estimated yet but we'll just say $30 bucks for raw materials, gas traveling between the store and the factory $20 bucks and another $200+ for the Beer to make it all possible. Ha,really stuck it to the man this time!


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty good job for only$200.00 worth of beer. I like it!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Two bills on beer?

Slow night, eh?


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job Dan. Power tools and beer, the perfect ER combination.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Very impressive Dan!!!! It's amazing what beer and an imagination can do!!!:bowdown:letsdrink

I like it!!!:clap


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

One question to ponder.



How do you get 8ft rods IN & Out of it when you only have a 8ft ceiling?


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

With allthe beer, the R&D dept had an epiphany to cut slots in the cieling to fit the rod tips.  Nice job. It cleaned up well.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I just finsihed cleaning my garage, and have the same problem with poles. However, I want something that mounts on the wall and puts the poles in a single row. I was at Pinksnappers house and had what I want, just can not remeber what it is I want. I forgot what it looked like and how he built it. So - if anyone has a photo of thier pole holder mounted on a wall, which will reveal how I could make mine. I would appreciate it.*


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

BT,

Easiest way I found -- and what I use -- is simple eye hooks bolted into the studs in the wall. It hangs them horizontally with fairly even weight distribution.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I can not picture it, can you describe a little better?*

*Are you using one or two, and is it like cup hooks, then if you have 10 poles, that is 20 holes in the wall? Am I understanding you correctly?*


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

> *X-Shark (11/23/2008)*One question to ponder.
> 
> How do you get 8ft rods IN & Out of it when you only have a 8ft ceiling?


Technicality


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Most of my 8' ft rods bend.... 



With the line through the guides and hooked on the keeper, draw it back like a recurve bow.....


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Neat idea! I need one for my garage.:letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Tom I posted on your other thread going,hope it helps. Joe Z,200 bucks a light night man,heck you know better than that,thats just the warm up. Bobby,the 8' rod thing may be a problem for some but in my application 7",oh I'm sorry 7' rods are all I need fishing from a boat. Thats why the other holder is next to the new one which is intended more for heavy conventional combos. This is just an idea for others that have had some issues with rodNreel storage like I have had and It wasn't even my original Idea. Just a copy from my friend Paul who built the original which is rectangular.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *BananaTom (11/23/2008)**I can not picture it, can you describe a little better?*
> 
> *Are you using one or two, and is it like cup hooks, then if you have 10 poles, that is 20 holes in the wall? Am I understanding you correctly?*




You're correct. Two hooks per rod.

Mine is in the garage so I'm not too worried about the holes. I used some heavier eye hooks -- because that's what I had laying around.

If/when I get around to making room in my very small allotment of the house -- very small -- I'm going to go with Bobo's rig here but enclose the sides with some stained wood. Make it all perty.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Dan... nice job.. i especially like the way you made fit into the corner..neat...

rich


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

This is what I installed in 1999. PVC and 1x4 wood strips over the garage door(no wasted space and it accepts about any length rod). You can't see it, but there's a piece of string below thePVC sections for the rod area. This prevents an accidental drop down of the rod while opening the garage door.The rod sections have aslot cut lengthwise for easy removal. The reel sections I left intact, except for screw holes. I lined the inside of thePVC with adhesive backed weather stripping. Still going strong. Cost (in 1999) approx. $25.00 for wood, deck screws, PVC, white paint, and Gorilla glue. No beer, just red wine, AKA "imagination lubricant."

B-twist


----------



## shrimp for brains (Oct 1, 2007)

qoute: No more mess! Total cost for the build has not been estimated yet but we'll just say $30 bucks for raw materials, gas traveling between the store and the factory $20 bucks and another $200+ for the Beer to make it all possible. Ha,really stuck it to the man this time! 

$20 for gas seems kind of high


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

20 dollars for gas was because Dan got lost on the way home and had to stop for more beer.:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking good dan! ... now figure out how to add a cooler to it and a cup holder .. then mount one on the boat!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I built this with my brother. We really like it. Holds any length you want.


----------

